

Amazon.com down again?  - icey

It looks like Amazon's web site is failing once again on Monday, June 9th around 10AM PST.<p>After last Friday's multiple-hour outage, is anyone becoming concerned about their ability to reliably keep a service up?
======
parenthesis
I've been experiencing flakiness with .com and .co.uk since an hour or so ago.

It seems .co.uk is down at the moment. ("Http/1.1 Service Unavailable").

A week or so before the first outage, the .co.uk search facility stopped
working temporarily - anything I searched for (and knew they do sell), it said
there were no results.

------
xirium
I was surprised that the last outage was mentioned in the BBC's financial
news. However, it was significant enough to affect the share price. Further
outages could adversely affect Amazon's market value.

~~~
icey
Surprisingly, AMZN isn't tanking right now... it's down, but the whole sector
is down.

------
markbao
Confirmed at 10:15PDT. <http://> down. <https://> still up. All AWS services
are still operational.

------
icey
Sorry for the duplicated posting (This happened on Friday as well), but with
Amazon's visibility being this high, I thought it was warranted.

------
dev_eddie
It's working in Europe right now.

